# Water splashing



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

Alright so I didn't know where to put this on the forum but I had a question..right now I got a good covering my tank and there's a little slot for the glass where I keep my led light over..the thing is I want to take off the hood and have the light connected to the tank but it seems that my filter just splashes water all over and I don't want my light getting wet...I fill my tank all the way to the top but I'm still having the little splashes.. So does any one have any genius way of stopping the spalshes or a way for me to cover it it with out making it look ugly??


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

A picture of the whole tank and a little more detail of the filter in question will be a help.


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

It's a marine land 200 on a 30 gallon tank..let me take a picture and then go on my laptop to upload it

Here is the tank

Don't laugh I got a ton more plants coming in tomorrow which will go in this tank


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh, don't worry. I wasn't laughing about the lack of plants, I was laughing at..

Oooooohhhhhhhhhhhh, who lives in a ...... haha  Just messing with ya.



I assume you are saying that your tank has a plastic canopy/shroud.
If not, and it has a glass top, just leave the glass top on 
If no glass top, then make/get one.

Or make some other clear top (plastic/plexiglass/vinyl -don't recommend acrylic since it bows too much) out of whatever is available about the local hardware store.

Otherwise with no top at all and still using that HOB, not too much you can do, but keep the water level high (as level as it can get to the filter output) to reduce as much splashing and noise as possible. Placing polyfil sheet or some other material (plastic mesh, cheese cloth, plastic card?, etc.) from the filter output across the top of the water surface might "guide" the water more gently down into the tank to reduce/eliminate splashing (water pretty much gently travels down the material). Maybe even putting something under the "waterfall" (at the very water surface) might reduce the splashing, such as floating water wisteria, or any of the other materials mentioned under it.

Otherwise, with a open-top tank, just get/make a lens cover over the light bulb/fixture to keep out water (be cautious that light has enough ventilation, which it should still stay cool enough).

OR, get a different filter that allows for a more gentle (and adjustable) outflow.


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

Hah hey hey i had to get those it was the easiest way for my lady to accept my new hobby haha!! An more so since my name is Patrick she always says are you playing with your friends you need to hop in and join them..(when ever I'm messing with the tank) haha in the end I don't care with plants all around it and it peaking through I think it will look cool hah!! 

It's one of those black canopies that all those starter kits come with..I took off the light section so all you see is glass and put my led light there but it seems like it doesn't push enough light through...i would like a glass top but I can see that, that problem will arise again (possibly)...I just like the uncovered look maybe because once the plants start filling up and reach the top it be like a rainforest HA..

Any who...what simply yet such effective ideas..I feel like a twit lol.. But awesome thanks for the great ideas I'll definitely try out and see what will look and work best for this.. 

Well when ever I get a house I'll get a bigger tank and a better filtering system and go the whole nine yards..I like my little 30 gallon but what I wouldn't do for a nice 75g or so tank ? I can only dream for now till I buy my house later on in life..24 year old college student doesn't help hahah


----------

